# WW1 Question



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Hello lads ........can anyone tell me if a few months before hostilities ended in 1918 would merchant ships(uk registered) trading between Port Elizabeth SA and Adelaide Australia been classified as sailing in a danger or war zone ???
I,m making this enquiry for a friend of mine and don,t have any doubts that the correct answer will be forthcoming 
Yours aye ...... Backsplice


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Doubt if the U-BOATS had that range question would be if any of the German raiders would be still operating so late in the conflict likely to have been rounded up by then.KYPROS


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

That's what I anticipated and said that when I was asked I was thinking along the lines of all waters where there had been U boat and surface raider activity would be considered hostile ???? when you think about it it was,nt over till the last minute thanks for the reply "Kypros"


----------



## robingail (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi.
Captain Nerger in Raider Wolf returned to Keil early 1918 after about 15 months Indian,Pacific & Southern Ocean operations. U Boats did operate in Australian waters in the second world war, 862 sailed from Indonesia down west coast of Aus across the bight through bass straight ? cir***navigated New Zealand &back tracked to Indonesia Nov 44 Feb 45 [After VE Japs interned German crew & continued to operate U 862 as I 502, but didn't return to action.]


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Back spice, the most notorious enemy raider in the southern Pacific and elsewhere during WW1 was Count Von Luckner who led a merry dance as he captured and sunk many a merchantman after showing much humanity to his prisoners but by the war end he was well tucked up in a allied prison.

Bob


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to all here is an update !!! by the way I'm certainly glad it was before my seagoing years !!!! 
OK then it turns out that my friends father did 2 voyages between Feb 1918 and Dec 1918 between Algoa Bay SA to Port Adelaide......2 voyages in a 10 month period well just wait ??? the ship was the

Wiscombe Park , Official Number 99361, Registered Liverpool, Gross Tonnage 2227 tons, Steel Hull Full Rigger, sail only, Master William McLaughlin.

If there were any u boats about it would have been a sitting duck .... anyway I,m of the same mind as all hands that all seas would have been a war zone one way or another but were they defined as a "WAR ZONE" at that time ???
I have a photo of the Wiscombe Park (via Shipphotos uk ) but am having trouble uploading 

any info will help !!!............ thanks to all


----------

